# upcoming DVD's?



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Is there a good website that lists upcoming DVD's?

The site I currently visit generally only lists new feature films, and thus I miss out on classic movies that are finally released on DVD as well. Also they rarely list TV series that are out as well unless its a huge show like Seinfeld.

Along the same thread, is there a good website that has a catalog of all available films on DVD?


----------



## Blockhead (Jan 20, 2004)

i usually go to www.reel.com
or to look to purchase dvd i look at www.deepdiscountdvd.com


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is the one that I use:

http://www.videotropic.com/

It's accurate for the most part. Some older titles are listed along with the new ones.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I use:

http://www.hometheaterinfo.com/

It has lists of what's currently out and pre-releases.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I use the new releases section of Neflix.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I use DVD Profiler, a program that keeps track of all of my DVD's. Anybody that doesn't have it that has a large DVD collection, get it. The program is amazing, and it's free.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

here some sites

http://www.upcomingdiscs.com/

http://www.dvdanswers.com/index.php

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/


----------

